# Politics aside...



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Forgetting politics for a moment - do you think a president Trump would affect your life in Mexico. Do you think the people of Mexico will look differently at you. Might it have any affect on your safety ?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> Forgetting politics for a moment - do you think a president Trump would affect your life in Mexico. Do you think the people of Mexico will look differently at you. Might it have any affect on your safety ?


No effect on anything that we see.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I only live here now and read Yahoo News every day, the articles that interest me. We own a 1 bedroom condo in a 55 year old or older large 3 building secured complex in uptown San Diego close to restaurants, bars and shopping. We rent it out and when in San Diego stay at my friend´s house.

How would I be effected if the public elects an oppressive style President named Trump? Lose some social security benefits or cut my medicare benefits somehow? Tax my social security? I doubt right away, if ever in my lifetime. Younger people in the US should be the ones worrying about what an oppressive President might do or try to get away with and what the distant future might bring. The ones who don´t get around to voting unless they are "Born Again" Fundamentalists or ******** or both.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> No effect on anything that we see.


A question - in the last week how many times has Donald Trump come up - in conversations with Mexicans ? For me it has been at least three times; the woman at the bank, the mechanic and the gardener.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> I only live here now and read Yahoo News every day, the articles that interest me. We own a 1 bedroom condo in a 55 year old or older large 3 building secured complex in uptown San Diego close to restaurants, bars and shopping. We rent it out and when in San Diego stay at my friend´s house.
> 
> How would I be effected if the public elects an oppressive style President named Trump? Lose some social security benefits or cut my medicare benefits somehow? Tax my social security? I doubt right away, if ever in my lifetime. Younger people in the US should be the ones worrying about what an oppressive President might do or try to get away with and what the distant future might bring. The ones who don´t get around to voting unless they are "Born Again" Fundamentalists or ******** or both.


I really didn't intend to get into a political discussions. I am more than a little worried that if a person who has gone out of his way to pick a fight with Mexico - will have an impact on our lives in Mexico. I also wonder if it could have an impact at INM and SRE - and the daily interactions with Mexicans.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I feel the younger people have already learned to suffer with the prospect of having to pay off tremendous debt created by our current government, so they must be pretty resilient after 8 years of that. I do have a concern were Clinton to be elected about living in Mexico: if one cares to research her comments about what Mexican officials have said about the US, you will find that she has expressed her feelings in no uncertain terms. I believe she will not take the "crap" that Mexican officials have dished out to the US over the years, and that fact will cause a big riff between these countries. Might get a little uncomfortable for us a times. Aid to Mexico might even get cut because of it. Not bad from my POV.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Aid to Mexico might even get cut because of it.


I don't think Mexico receives much aid from the US - certainly not comparatively. I also believe that the bulk of the aid is targeted at the drug war - and attempting to curtail the flow of drugs north. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> A question - in the last week how many times has Donald Trump come up - in conversations with Mexicans ? For me it has been at least three times; the woman at the bank, the mechanic and the gardener.


With a wife that has 13 B&S and a father here, I get asked a lot about "things they hear" about NOB activities. They always do not hear things either from others or comments on the news that are 100% accurate. After I answer their questions, they seem relieved and are ready to return to their football game or party, which are the two main activities in the lives of most Mexicans that I have been around (besides women and drink).


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

coondawg said:


> I feel the younger people have already learned to suffer with the prospect of having to pay off tremendous debt created by our current government, so they must be pretty resilient after 8 years of that. I do have a concern were Clinton to be elected about living in Mexico: if one cares to research her comments about what Mexican officials have said about the US, you will find that she has expressed her feelings in no uncertain terms. I believe she will not take the "crap" that Mexican officials have dished out to the US over the years, and that fact will cause a big riff between these countries. Might get a little uncomfortable for us a times. Aid to Mexico might even get cut because of it. Not bad from my POV.


15 years of heavy debt. It isn´t fair to leave out George W. and his 2 wars, corporate welfare, many tax cuts and military upgrades after Clinton cut many. Clinton still had money in the bank.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I think that we need a perspective here, maybe, as over 50% of Mexicans, IMHO, are more concerned with putting food on the table than if Trump or Clinton get elected NOB.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> 15 years of heavy debt. It isn´t fair to leave out George W. and his 2 wars, corporate welfare, many tax cuts and military upgrades after Clinton cut many. Clinton still had money in the bank.


Jesus, Alan, the point is that the young have always suffered with the extravagance of the government and it just continues to get worse. Both Democrats and Republicans are equally guilty.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

My perspective of this election season in the US is that Trump will not be elected, so anyone who "fears" him need not worry nor waste their time trying to put him down. I believe we have seen the last Republican President that will ever be elected in the US. Trump is leading a demolition of the Republican Party as we have known it. Currently, there is only one Party in the US, the Democratic. So, in reality, the people have no choice, good or bad. Sure, there exists regional "groups", but no National "group" that really serves 50% of the population. I think Romney's "speech" validates that.

Trump is creating something sorely needed in the US, the creation of a new political party, made up of many diverse groups, Republican, Democrats, etc. How long will it take? Maybe 3 presidential cycles. I feel that in the long haul, things will become much better. Wish I was sure I would be here to see it.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

The more people "put down" Trump, the stronger he gets and the more followers he has. The media has created him, and those who "bad mouth" him. Ignoring Trump is a sure way for his support to diminish, IMHO.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

So I just googled "what percentage of voters are independents"

Ready - 42 % (like me).

And earler US aid to Mexico was mentioned. Here is an interesting link :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_foreign_aid


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> The more people "put down" Trump, the stronger he gets and the more followers he has. The media has created him, and those who "bad mouth" him. Ignoring Trump is a sure way for his support to diminish, IMHO.


The only two politicians I have seen on TV today are ; Trump and Romney.

Feels like the media aren't being fair.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> The only two politicians I have seen on TV today are ; Trump and Romney.
> 
> Feels like the media aren't being fair.


They have a 3 ring circus and they keep Trump in front of everyone all the time. He is loving every minute of it and I think he knows more about what's going on than some people give him credit. Romney just boosted his power (Trump's). Romney couldn't get elected yet he wants people to believe he knows what is best. That dog won't hunt for many Americans any more. I think we are finally going to get the "Real Change" we have been talking about for 8 years, in the Republican Party.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> They have a 3 ring circus and they keep Trump in front of everyone all the time. He is loving every minute of it and I think he knows more about what's going on than some people give him credit. Romney just boosted his power (Trump's). Romney couldn't get elected yet he wants people to believe he knows what is best. That dog won't hunt for many Americans any more. I think we are finally going to get the "Real Change" we have been talking about for 8 years, in the Republican Party.


Not only does Trump know what is going on - I think he and his friends are orchestrating it.

I like Romney, and I watched him talk today. I was disappointed.

Perhaps Bloomberg still runs as an independent ?

I am glad I'm not 20.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> I am glad I'm not 20.


Me too!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Me too!


Clever.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I think of Trump as a giant hot air balloon that keeps getting bigger and bigger with every rally, debate and news story covering his deplorable antics. If he stopped getting so much attention from the public and the media and the internet, he would start to deflate and hopefully disappear from public view.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Clever.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> I really didn't intend to get into a political discussions. I am more than a little worried that if a person who has gone out of his way to pick a fight with Mexico - will have an impact on our lives in Mexico. I also wonder if it could have an impact at INM and SRE - and the daily interactions with Mexicans.


Great, great question. How many will take the Vicente Fox road? I believe he's unloaded with contempt -- as have some posters here -- on the voters supporting Trump. That could filter very easily to both Mexican officials and some Mexicans -- though most Mexicans are so gracious, I can't believe expats will have any trouble with them.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I find it interesting that one only has to look at Europe to hear comments by government officials similar to what Trump is voicing. And, similar support from their citizens as Trump evidently has in the US. Who would have thought?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ignorance and racism is not a US exclusivity.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

There are two VERY important lessons that everyone should have already learned in this election cycle. 1) Do not underestimate Trump's ability to influence angry voters. 2) Do not underestimate how angry voters are.

A lot of people in the US are just sick and tired of politics as usual. Hillary could very well win the Democratic nomination by winning the primaries in the RED states. If that happens, Donald Trump has a very realistic chance of becoming the next President of the United States. The best shot the Democrats have of holding on to the White House is to nominate Bernie Sanders.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

dwwhiteside said:


> There are two VERY important lessons that everyone should have already learned in this election cycle. 1) Do not underestimate Trump's ability to influence angry voters. 2) Do not underestimate how angry voters are.
> 
> A lot of people in the US are just sick and tired of politics as usual.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

coondawg said:


> My perspective of this election season in the US is that Trump will not be elected, so anyone who "fears" him need not worry nor waste their time trying to put him down. I believe we have seen the last Republican President that will ever be elected in the US. Trump is leading a demolition of the Republican Party as we have known it. Currently, there is only one Party in the US, the Democratic. So, in reality, the people have no choice, good or bad. Sure, there exists regional "groups", but no National "group" that really serves 50% of the population. I think Romney's "speech" validates that.
> 
> Trump is creating something sorely needed in the US, the creation of a new political party, made up of many diverse groups, Republican, Democrats, etc. How long will it take? Maybe 3 presidential cycles. I feel that in the long haul, things will become much better. Wish I was sure I would be here to see it.


My son came home one day during his first semester at the community college and, to my delight, engaged me in a discussion about the Populist Movement in the US. He was amazed at the idea & possibility of another political could exist besides the Republican or Democrat parties. Even more, he was intrigued that a shift in the political paradigm could be actually accomplished by the people - and wondered why the idea of such "populism" was feared by the government during the depression.

It was a great conversation, but typical of teenagers (millennials?) he was quickly distracted into other things emanating from his cell phone & laptop computer. In general & without really asking me much about politics, or doing investigation or observation for themselves, my youngest 2 kids are currently "left of liberal" in their stated political views. In contrast, it's funny how my oldest (26 yrs old) is to the extreme "right of conservative" while my wife & I are somewhere in the middle of the spectrum. How did that happen?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I think of Trump as a giant hot air balloon that keeps getting bigger and bigger with every rally, debate and news story covering his deplorable antics. If he stopped getting so much attention from the public and the media and the internet, he would start to deflate and hopefully disappear from public view.


He would also have to pay more money for his own publicity...!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Although I've been blowing out a lot of hot air about Trump (and others, on a different thread) - in the end, I don't see or expect much of a sudden change in my lifestyle if, or when, he takes office. I don't see it as any different than when others have taken office only to be burdened down or distracted by issues they were not aware of or that pop up unexpectedly for them to deal with. It seems, anymore, that a president gets criticized almost as much for what he does not get done while in office, which is taken for dishonesty or ineptness.

Although most Mexicans I've spoken with ask questions & appear concerned about Trump as president, I don't notice an outright "fear" of him... and more contempt at his comments & ideas about Mexico (starting with "his wall"). They've been used to living under hard times with bad government, so I think for them it's a "business as usual" attitude - while being worrying more about providing for their families.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I would be surprised if very many of Trump's supporters actually believe he will attempt all of the things that he talks about. However, I believe that they strongly feel that he will break up the status quo that has plagued the US government, Congress, and the Presidency for decades. I think they feel he will kick people in the butt and tell them to get off their ass and get to work for the American People who are paying them a tremendous salary for doing so little. And, if they don't, he will have no problem in calling them out. People should realize by now that Trump is not Republican establishment, so if elected, we will not have a Republican President. That, IMHO, adds to his popularity with Democrats and others.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

If I were a Trump supporter, or even undecided, I would be pissed at Romney for telling me that My choice of Trump is an idiot's choice, and this coming from a loser and supported by another loser in McCain. Who does he think he is that he can tell me who I should support. Does he want me to support others like him and McCain, who couldn't win? Does he want me to "jump in step" with the old, hardliner Republican Party and cow under? Just more reasons to support Trump even more.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

coondawg said:


> People should realize by now that Trump is not Republican establishment, so if elected, we will not have a Republican President. That, IMHO, adds to his popularity with Democrats and others.


Very true, indeed!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Trump is still establishment - just perhaps not 'old-school' political establishment. I anticipate if Trump were ever elected president you would see business cronyism like never before. If he were president do all his holdings go into a blind trust ? Or does his family/friends keep running with a new 'friend' in Washington.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> Trump is still establishment - just perhaps not 'old-school' political establishment. I anticipate if Trump were ever elected president you would see business cronyism like never before. If he were president do all his holdings go into a blind trust ? Or does his family/friends keep running with a new 'friend' in Washington.


Chuck, tell me that Clinton is not "old school" political establishment, with BIG Dollar ties.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Chuck, tell me that Clinton is not "old school" political establishment, with BIG Dollar ties.


**** (shoud I call you that or dawg ?)

Clinton is most defiantly old-school political establishment. I guess my point was establishment is establishment. Business/political/religious whatever. They are all carrying around baggage and have an agenda. And who has backed Trump ? Langone, Christie, Palin, Falwell ...


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

The saddest part, Chuckie, is that all candidates carry lots of baggage, so pointing that out is moot. People are tired of Political establishment, and one who definitely has less of that factor seems to be a refreshment to many. If the Democrats were smart, they would vote in the Republican primaries and ensure Trump is the nominee, instead of bad mouthing him and building his support. Just sayin'.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> The saddest part, Chuckie, is that all candidates carry lots of baggage, so pointing that out is moot. People are tired of Political establishment, and one who definitely has less of that factor seems to be a refreshment to many. If the Democrats were smart, they would vote in the Republican primaries and ensure Trump is the nominee, instead of bad mouthing him and building his support. Just sayin'.


I'm afraid we will never see eye to eye on this issue.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> I'm afraid we will never see eye to eye on this issue.


Sure we do. Clinton will win and Trump will lose. Pretty straight.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Sure we do. Clinton will win and Trump will lose. Pretty straight.


Long day - you've lost me.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> Long day - you've lost me.


Welcome to the Club.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> ...And who has backed Trump ? Langone, Christie, Palin, Falwell ...


Oh, no!!! Is there another Falwell or did ol' Jerry pull a Jesus move on us? If he has resurrected from the dead we will never hear the end of it.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

chuck846 said:


> Trump is still establishment - just perhaps not 'old-school' political establishment. I anticipate if Trump were ever elected president you would see business cronyism like never before. If he were president do all his holdings go into a blind trust ? Or does his family/friends keep running with a new 'friend' in Washington.


A thought my wife expressed was "What if Trump won and his 'manera' or way of winning became the new model for how to campaign or get elected?" Worse, what if it were imitated in ALL types of elections... not just to be president? In effect, becoming the "new" establishment....

Perish the thought!! uke:


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Howler said:


> A thought my wife expressed was "What if Trump won and his 'manera' or way of winning became the new model for how to campaign or get elected?" Worse, what if it were imitated in ALL types of elections... not just to be president? In effect, becoming the "new" establishment....
> 
> Perish the thought!! uke:


All the more reason I'm glad I am in my twilight years - and glad I'm living where I am.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mattoleriver said:


> Oh, no!!! Is there another Falwell or did ol' Jerry pull a Jesus move on us? If he has resurrected from the dead we will never hear the end of it.


It is Falwell, Jr., who has endorsed Trump: Jerry Falwell Jr. endorses Donald Trump for president - POLITICO


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> It is Falwell, Jr., who has endorsed Trump: Jerry Falwell Jr. endorses Donald Trump for president - POLITICO


Ohhhh... I just saw the "Jerry" and the "Falwell" and made the jump from there in my assumptions. The media may have also planned on that reaction from many others, otherwise why announce it with such fanfare? Just sayin'...


----------

